# What happened



## Kurs0010 (Nov 9, 2016)

I left for a few hours and came home to TiVos blue spinning circles, super slow response time to everything and the app unable to connect to the box


----------



## Kurs0010 (Nov 9, 2016)

I also can’t select anything from the guide. Is it just me?


----------



## TishTash (Jan 24, 2008)

I was getting no info on shows, and the app not connecting. A restart solved that, and I had it happen once every couple weeks. Restarting it preemptively every few days seems to keep this flakiness away.


----------



## Kurs0010 (Nov 9, 2016)

TishTash said:


> I was getting no info on shows, and the app not connecting. A restart solved that, and I had it happen once every couple weeks. Restarting it preemptively every few days seems to keep this flakiness away.


Thanks! That solved it


----------



## krstone (Jun 2, 2003)

I had same problems (Random problems with Guide, Info and iOS app). Restart did not help. I then tried unplugging power cord. Waited 30 sec then plugged back in and restarted. All good now.


----------

